# Haydn and Baroque - Sonata in B minor on harpsichord.



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I was just looking around for a good interpretation of the B minor sonata and found this video:






I think this sonata fits the harpsichord better than the pianoforte - it almost sounds like Bach! I think the interpreter, Sabina Chukurova does a great job at showing the contrasts in this work and also its more determined and 'fierce' character.

Opinions?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if it's true that the later sonatas like this were intended for piano. Wikipedia dates this one as quite late -- 1774–76. Beghin uses a piano. Lars Ulrich Mortensen recorded it on a harpsichord -- both very fine performances IMO


Sabina Chukurova's rhythms and phrasing are pretty free and imaginative Good find. I just wonder whether this sonata needs a bit less elegance and a bit more oooomph and zazazoom.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> I wonder if it's true that the later sonatas like this were intended for piano. Wikipedia dates this one as quite late -- 1774-76. Beghin uses a piano. Lars Ulrich Mortensen recorded it on a harpsichord -- both very fine performances IMO
> 
> Sabina Chukurova's rhythms and phrasing are pretty free and imaginative Good find. I just wonder whether this sonata needs a bit less elegance and a bit more oooomph and zazazoom.


Really? I actually found exactly that part of her playing very good - she brought out the 'sharp' character of this sonata, without smoothing it over, imo. Subjectivity rules the day .


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I listened again, and I still have some reservations. Have you heard Mortensen's recording of it?







.

Why s this such a poplular harpsichord sonata? Is it written for two claviers? It sounds good with the fast decay.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Probably because the sonata has a strong focus on rhythm, which sounds good on the harpsichord, it having a more percussive sound. The piece also sounds a bit more 'learned' and baroque, which also fits this instrument.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> I wonder if it's true that the later sonatas like this were intended for piano. Wikipedia dates this one as quite late -- 1774-76. Beghin uses a piano. Lars Ulrich Mortensen recorded it on a harpsichord -- both very fine performances IMO
> [...]


1774-76 is still pretty early in the development of the piano. I have inquired before with no response, so I'll do it again: does the score of this sonata contain dynamics markings or other indications that varying dynamics was a consideration for Haydn?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I enjoyed the harpsichord interpretation (although I'll harp on as usual that classical pieces played without the repeats simply don't emphasise the material enough imo - which may have given it more umph).

RE what it was written for, IMSLP thinks it was harpsichord:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Keyboard_Sonata_in_B_minor,_Hob.XVI:32_(Haydn,_Joseph)


----------

